# Midwest Sportsman



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Well next week is the "big" week . It is the week of the Midwest Sportsman Classic at Ky/Barkley lakes ! I am starting to get nervous already . Good luck to the 2 central Ohio Division teams , Vance / Vance & De Francisco / Johnson who will be representing our division along with Gabe & myself . I hope one of our teams comes home with the $10,000 and








That will be given away to the 1st place team at the classic ! See you guys there .


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

Only took 8 teams out of White Oak division and we finished tenth  so all I can do is root for the Hometown (or Homestate) teams. Once again Good Luck...


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

The boat is loaded and we are leaving right from work, I can't Wait! Hitting Bass Pro in Cincy on the way down. Good luck everyone!


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Good luck boys, keep us posted as soon as you get back. I think Adam and his dad are going before the other two teams to pre-fish. Prolly will have 'em sore mouthed for you guys!!!! HEHEHEHE....see ya...BD


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck ladies! I know you'll represent us buckeye's well


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Good Luck to you all. But most of all.......HAVE FUN!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

good luck all, go get em'!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Heading out the door in a few hours to go down and get some pre-fishin in before the cut off . Word from most guys I've talked to say that they have yet to catch a keeper .  Alot of short fish in the 12-14" range but nothing over 15" yet . One team from my Division had a real bad day . They blew a piston in the new/used boat they bought back about a month ago !  On the brite side , they are not out of it , they have a aluminum bass boat stored at their cabin they have down there so they are going to use it .  Ill post results as soon as I can .


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck Phil and all your team that is heading down. Try to make a good showing!! Keep us updated.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Good luck phil and guys.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Well , it was a tough week down there . We caught alot of fish that I would have been proud to weigh in up here . There was a 15" min. size limit there and we sure caught our share of fish between 14.5 and 14.75" . There were 110+ teams that blanked on day 1 . The bad thing was that the fish we were catching were over 2.5# and very full of shad . It mad us sad to only catch a keeper toward the end of the last day but we sure had fun . 

On a good note I would like to congradulate the team of Frank De Francisco and Ed Johnson from the Columbus Division on their 11th place finish !  Good way to show them that us Ohio boys can compete . They caught 2 keepers on day 1 that went 3.66# and found 5 keepers on day 2 to move them toward the top . God job guys !  I will post their total weight as soon as I receive the results .


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Well, it was tough to catch a keeper. We only weighed one fish and we WORKED for that one. My dad and I had a pretty stressful/exspensive week. We were so pumped about using that new Pro-Craft  At least we didn't have to go home though. I am really glad we got to fish, and I am super proud of Ed and Frank for doing so well. Way to go guys! There is always next year


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We ended up with 302 boats in this years classic ! It was unbelievable how Gary Bailey and his crew put every thing together and made every thing run so smooth . They had the parking , launching , weigh in ect down pat ! The pre-tournament banquet was a very good time . I would like to thank the Inn by the lake for the food . I dont know how they did all the work they did to feed over 600 people . They prepared hickory smoked chops , potatoes , green beans and peach cobler ! Man was it good ! there were lots of door prizes , Greenfish77 and I both recieved a Lucky Craft crank bait and also some soft plastics . They also gave away some G-loomis rods , All Pro rods , Midwest Sportsman IM8 rods a Polaris 4x4 atv and a Tracker 17' w/75 merc. ! Next year will be awsome ! They will give "2" Nitro 882's to to the 1st place team along with the $10,000 ! No other circuit out there has that going on . I cant wait until next year .


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Congrats gents on making the "dance" Glad Ed and Frank did pretty well. Sounds like you guys enjoyed the experience. See ya next year..Phil, I take it I didn't win the ATV from the raffle,  sure could use it to deer hunt with....


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Ya the polaris atv that was raffled off would have been nice . I bought around 40 tickets myself hopeing to win it .


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Phil:
Will they post a list of who won the raffles? At least we'd know who and if they gave them away.


----------



## Boomer (Apr 22, 2004)

Good job Ed and Frank way to represent!!!! Nice to have some central Ohio boys near the top. 

I am glad everybody had a good time.


Rusty


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Dale
I cant remember the exact names that were drawn , but they were not any-one I sold tickets to .


----------

